# [depclean] A quel point s'y fier? (résolu)

## Poussin

Salut,

C'est le jour de l'upgrade! Ca s'est fait, le revdep aussi...

Bah continuons sur notre lancée, un petit emerge -p depclean

Tiens! Il veut enlever policykit, ça me parrait louche

```

$ equery d policykit

gnome-extra/policykit-gnome-0.9.2-r1 (>=sys-auth/policykit-0.9)

sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2 (policykit? sys-auth/policykit[pam]

```

J'ai pas l'impression que je peux le laisser jeter le packet, si?Last edited by Poussin on Fri May 07, 2010 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Tu viens de passer à gnome 2.28, qui dépend de sys-auth/polkit et gnome-extra/polkit-gnome.

Maintenant, si plus rien sur ton système ne dépend de hal (passé à xorg 1.8 ? compilé le world avec -hal ?) il doit te jeter hal en même temps non ?

----------

## Poussin

je ne suis pas en ~amd64, donc je suis encore sous xorg-server 1.7.6

Ok, j'ai du confondre polkit et policykit pour gnome 2.28 ^^

Je dois avouer avoir un peu peur de passer à xorg 1.8 (je sens que je vais devoir passer au kernel au dessus etc...) et comme je suis en pleine rédaction de mémoire, j'ai pas trop envie de me retrouver en panne ^^

Par contre, c'est vraiment pénible les toolchains de crossdev supprimées par le --depclean :s

----------

## d2_racing

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Je dois avouer avoir un peu peur de passer à xorg 1.8 (je sens que je vais devoir passer au kernel au dessus etc...) et comme je suis en pleine rédaction de mémoire, j'ai pas trop envie de me retrouver en panne ^^
> 
> 

 

Dans ce cas, vas-y molo avec les majs.

Pour Xorg 1.8, tu peux lire ce guide : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Xorg_server_1.8

----------

